# 50 lbs Black Drum bow kill



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This is kind of a late post?but I didn?t get a chance to post it yesterday. I?m not even sure if I?m posting this in the right section?But after all we were floundering. I?m actually making the post for my friend?s Fish Xpress. They are Rodeoing this weekend so here it goes. We both took our boats floundering Thursday night. I was alone and Fish Xpress had his brother and his friend Josh with him. It was windy and a bit choppy to say the least. They decided to head for a little calmer water and I stayed at my spot battling the wind. I called them about an hour or so after they left me to find out if they found calmer water and how they were doing? All I could here in the background is best described as a party. Fish Xpress then told me that Josh had killed a huge black drum with the bow. It was his first time shooting a fish with a bow and I guess that was why it sounded like a party (I guessed wrong?kind of). He asked me where I was at because he said the fish wouldn?t fit in his cooler. I told him I was a couple of miles from him and I would put it in mine. After getting there I could see the rope over the side of the boat tide off. I asked them how big it was and they started lifting him up. As his nose broke the surface I knew right then there was NO way it was going to fit in my 96 qt cooler. We tried and he hung over both sides. That wasn't a problem though?we were about a mile or so from the boat ramp and I had a 160 in the back of the truck we put him in. The fish was in about a foot of water when he shot him and he made the shot about 2 inches below the back fin. Not bad considering it was his first time shooting a fish in water. Needless to say the fish spooled the Zebco 808 on the bow and if it wasn?t for Fish Xpress chasing him with the trolling motor the out come may have been different. I guess it is safe to say that Josh is ready to go back. All in all I think it was a good effort made by all three on the boat. The next day we looked up the Bowfishing Association record for Black Drum and found out it was 51.2 lbs. We weighted it on Josh?s deer scales and it was 56-57 lbs. So I called Tim at Outcast to see if we could weigh him on their certified scales. By their scales it weighed 49.95 lbs. It kind of sucks on the record because after loosing fluid and being on ice I think it would have probably been there. O well...the over all experience was worth more than a record anyway. As for the flounder it was a decent night but they aren?t nearly worth bragging about than the drum. If any one reading this lives in the area they were at?they are sorry if they woke you up with the hooping and hollering. Seriously!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job! I haven't bowfished since I was about 12, now I want to go!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How are you going to fix him to eat?

Mark W


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *markw4321 (5/2/2009)*How are you going to fix him to eat?
> 
> Mark W


I think they have the meat soaking in milk right now. Same way you can soak out big fresh water cats. If all else fails...fish patty city:letsdrink


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

yea the record hasnt been changed for some time and my friend from Louisiana holds it now. but the bad part bout it you have to bea member to hold a record. going out to night to chase flounder in the big rig hope to find some clean flounder filled water? havent been out in awhile dont know where im going yet. great job though guys.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Why would you want to kill a 50lb Drum that is no good to eat? That fish was a breeding stock drum that is probally over 15 years old.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Cocahoe (5/3/2009)*Why would you want to kill a 50lb Drum that is no good to eat? That fish was a breeding stock drum that is probally over 15 years old.


And Why would you make such an ass comment on a legal fish? If you don't like what you see or read on legal fish don't come back into fish reports. Just stay away from fish reports if it upsets you that much.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

That is one SICK drum! That things freakin bulgin! VERY nice!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *The LaJess II (5/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Cocahoe (5/3/2009)*Why would you want to kill a 50lb Drum that is no good to eat? That fish was a breeding stock drum that is probally over 15 years old.
> ...


x2, there will be one in evey thread about someone keeping a fish. That's what they're out there for. Why is he no good? (personal opinion is why) but just like it always is when somebody gets their panties all wadded up over a personal decision to kill fishit should be your opinion too, and if not, you're the bad guy. 

Geez there's tons of fish out there, have fun and live a little. You don't know this guys circumstances. He may need to feed his family for a week or two on this fish. Then again maybe he just wanted to kill it. Good for him either way.

Helluva fish, I wish it would've broke the record. Better luck next time, although it can't get much better than a 50lb fish on the first go.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, Reel Twiztid thanks for posting the fish . We cleaned it and my dad is going to cook it today. We had a blast catching the fish.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Tons of fish out there? Then u can thank people with a healthy catch and release ethic, like the guy questioning this great fishing challenge???


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on the fish man! I know that was a blast.I got one last year about that size with my bow. I thought we would never get him in. We cooked him up and everyone loved it, kinda had a pork texture to it. Once again nice fish.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *dblhlr (5/5/2009)*Tons of fish out there? Then u can thank people with a healthy catch and release ethic, like the guy questioning this great fishing challenge???


I am. That's why people shouldn't whine when someone keeps a fish. Some like to release ad some like to keep. Works out just fine if you ask me. We're not all vegans.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice drum and i have to say i release all my fish but dont have any problems with anyone who keeps a legal fish and if someone does there just dumbasses nice fish...:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I coulda had a chance to get one like that. Congrats to you guys! I bet it was a blast and they way I see it is, if you are going to eat it, then its all fair game or the MAN would change the size limit on those fish. Nice pics too!

:clap:takephoto


----------



## Trollin (Oct 1, 2008)

I dont know of many people that would throw back a 30 or 35lb breeding stock red snapper if they caught one. Freaking cry babies........

Good job guys, love to see people excited about harvesting God's great creatures that he gave us dominion over.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Since I posted this for them, I?ve got to chime back in with my two cents worth. We fish RELIGOUSLY, mostly off shore and have harvested plenty of fish. With that said, we have also released plenty of fish. It should solely be at the angler?s discretion to kill or not to kill a LEAGAL fish. I think everyone of us who consider ourselves ?sportsman? realize that not only fisheries but wildlife in general rest in the hands of us?not the state or government with their ?so called? studies. Sure things aren?t the way they were 50 or even 20 years ago. But more and more people are taking up a sport that most of us on here have been hooked on for years. I personally know the person who shot this fish and he?s mostly a bass fisherman and just a good guy in general. So I guess you can say this may have been his once in a life time fish. The way I see it now is?he?s hooked for life. Can you think of a better sport? It just seems that almost every time some one post something he/she gets a tong lashing in etiquette by those who are ?holy than thou?. The cold hard truth and over all reality is? if some one is in his right, can go to sleep at night with a clear conscious and is not hurting you or me?why not? I personally see no harm in it and was just as happy for him as if I shot it myself.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

A-MEN BROTHER


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

"healthy catch and release ethic " How do you know how many fish we catch or release??

I'm just wondering because alot of you are always quick to criticize someone else's catch.

Like was said earlier if you dont like it dont look at our fishing reports!!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Just curious.

A common term of endearment for big black drum in Texas is "Big Uglies".

Do you guys say the same.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *2112 (6/3/2009)*Just curious.
> A common term of endearment for big black drum in Texas is "Big Uglies".
> Do you guys say the same.


Never heard them called that around here...but it does suit them...LOL


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *2112 (6/3/2009)*Just curious.
> A common term of endearment for big black drum in Texas is "Big Uglies".
> Do you guys say the same.


I call them that from time to time since I visited a few Texas friends....Name fits well too.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *Collard (5/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The LaJess II (5/3/2009)*
> ...




I find it hilarious that all that guy did was ask a question and you both immediately got defensive and acted as if he was belittling you. that tells me that you can't justify what you're doing and know that its pretty much wrong.



Seriously, he asked a question. you put a statement into his mouth and then responded to him about it as if its something he stated. answer the mans question. why kill something that tastes worse than a croaker?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

being good to eat or not good to eat is a personal prefference. i personally don't care for blk drums over about 10#s. my neighbor will eat one any size and loves em. i don't like bluefish, but i don't tell people to release them because i don't like them. some people like them so much they will offer to buy them from me. if you like it and want to eat it or have a neighbor that would love to have it for his family to enjoy, then by almeans kill it and eat it.nice fish on a bow.:clap if you can't congradulate the man for a great catch, then just read and go on to something else. keep your opinoins to yourself. don't derail someones accomplishment.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Pickles are nasty and if anyone catches any please throw them back. They make me wanna throw up. Lookin at you with there big green eyes all slimy an such... Makes me sick just thinkin about it!:sick


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

but in all seriousness that is an awesome fish! I love to bow fish but haven't went this year at all. About to go fishing right now actually. Hope to even see something that nice!!!


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

BIg BlaCk DRUmS Is goOD EAtIN' JusT adD mOrE CAjuN SHakE! By the way good fish I'd be proud to shoot something like that,it just sucks that you had to lose a bunch of sleep because of a couple of comments.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on the fish man. Thats a real stud. I haven't ever seen a black that big before. If it wasn't so ugly I would mount it on the wall! haha Catch of a lifetime.



:clap:clap


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *cobe killer (6/7/2009)*being good to eat or not good to eat is a personal prefference. i personally don't care for blk drums over about 10#s. my neighbor will eat one any size and loves em. i don't like bluefish, but i don't tell people to release them because i don't like them. some people like them so much they will offer to buy them from me. if you like it and want to eat it or have a neighbor that would love to have it for his family to enjoy, then by almeans kill it and eat it.nice fish on a bow.:clap if you can't congradulate the man for a great catch, then just read and go on to something else. keep your opinoins to yourself. don't derail someones accomplishment.




well that is the beauty of this forum bro. If that guy wants to ask a question about, or state his opinion on the keeping and killing of a fish he has every right to do so. you guys are the ones that got all defensive when all he did was ask a harmless question. That simply makes me believe that part of you feels the same way he does, you just dont want to admit it because killing a big fish makes you feel like you are hung down low maybe. IDK.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

All I did was ask a question???? I am not familiar with shooting fish with a bow and I was curious of the sporting side of that. There are several people on this forum who know me and I do not have a problem with taking a keeper fish. I have taken many.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

*WOW!!!!*


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

good job on killing future generations of black drum. if you were using hook and line, it would be different. but you rolled up and stabbed a gentle giant in his back. sleep tight.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Some people catch on hook & line, others with bows or gigs. As long as your legal you should be left alone. That's a fine trophy and I'm sure we won't catch any less black drums because you took that trophy. Congrats


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (6/20/2009)*good job on killing future generations of black drum. if you were using hook and line, it would be different. but you rolled up and stabbed a gentle giant in his back. sleep tight.




WTF??????


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

Didn't I see this bloody waters guy on Whale Wars


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

that wasnt me. i dont hunt whales.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

the guy said that they are gonna cook it and eat it so whats the big deal?? if he would have said, "we shot it for a pic and braggin rights and then threw it in the woods" then you have a gripe about his ethics!! but he would still be within the law.. go hug a tree and quit whinning like a bunch of women! congrats on a great fish!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (6/20/2009)*good job on killing future generations of black drum. if you were using hook and line, it would be different. but you rolled up and stabbed a gentle giant in his back. sleep tight.


and why would it be different if he did it with a hook and line?? he would still be "killin future generations of black drum"... some people just dont make no sense..


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (6/22/2009)*the guy said that they are gonna cook it and eat it so whats the big deal?? if he would have said, "we shot it for a pic and braggin rights and then threw it in the woods" then you have a gripe about his ethics!! but he would still be within the law.. go hug a tree and quit whinning like a bunch of women! congrats on a great fish!


They saidit was real good too:hungry


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (6/20/2009)*good job on killing future generations of black drum. if you were using hook and line, it would be different. but you rolled up and stabbed a gentle giant in his back. sleep tight.


WTF!! You act like he killed a manatee! There no shortage of black drum and never will be. All they do is muddy up the flats soI can't see the flounders. 

I say kill them all.


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on the nice catch


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a post in the general discussion on this called Hey You Peta Guys by Ewaters so I'm not going to derailby responding to Jhoe here. I responded to him in the generaldiscussion.


----------

